# Shana Tova - Happy new year!



## cfu507

Happy new year for all the jewish fellows.

שתהיה לכולכם שנה טובה, שנה של שלום ובטחון, בריאות ואהבה.


----------



## Nirshamay

Happy new year to all the Jewish friends and anyone else who feels like celebrating with us..L'Shannah Tova


----------



## ewie

Happy New Year. (Please remind us what year it is in the Jewish calendar)


----------



## Flaminius

Shana tova u-metuka le-kulam asher kor'im et ha-silsul ha-ze.  

At sunset a few hours back, it has already become the 5769th year in the Jewish calendar in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Happy New Year!  May it bring peace and happiness to you all!


----------



## amikama

* שנה טובה! *​ 
*¡Feliz año nuevo a todos los foreros!*​ 
*Happy new year to all the foreros!*​


----------



## alexacohen

* שנה טובה! *​

Happy New Year.

(Lovely thread, no oner remembers here in Spain)


----------



## ascension

A sweet new year to everyone!


----------



## Mate

_Shana Tova uMetuka (un año bueno y dulce), les deseo de corazón a todos mis queridos hermanos, judíos y no judíos. _​


----------



## Topsie

Shana Tova!
Happy New Year!


----------



## charisma_classic

Shana Tova!


----------

